# GSD shot twice protecting his home is up for hero dog, please read and vote for him.



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Monroe hero dog a national finalist Local News The Star Beacon; Ashtabula, Ohio

Hope link works.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Link worked. I voted for Sirus, but I was also impressed with Sarge! All of the pups are heroes! Sirus took a couple of bullets though...


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay so I read the story but where do you vote?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Voted..........Go Sirus.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh gosh thats a tough one...... the intruder or the shooters..... i know! i'll vote for one and make my hubby vote for the other!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

YO!! Where is the votey thingy?! I am dying to vote, why am I so slow?!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's a link.

Vote for a People's Hero Dog of Valor : The Humane Society of the United States


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks!! Voted!!!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

voted


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Voted :thumbup:


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

wonder why the Shepherd that led the police officer the the owner's house didn't make it into the finals?


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

voted.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Voted


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I voted too but I may have to vote for Sarge too next time.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm gonna have to rotate my votes.... Gangsta saved that little girls life.... That breaks my heart that she almost lost her life like that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks all. I have just been able to get back on, so I could not provide the missing link. Special thanks to the individual who did.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

If someone shot either of my dogs, I would shoot them once with my AR to slow them down, and then beat them to death with the butt stock


----------

